# Feeling Blue ...



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I've got a yen for a smple iceberg lettuce and tomato salad with blue cheese dressing, like you'd get in a cheap roadside dinner or a place like Denny's. Anyone got a blue cheese dressing recipe that they'd care to share? I've got a couple but neither is pushing my buttons today.

Thanks,

Shel


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

Shel, I found this dressing recipe on pastry wiz a couple of weeks ago and made it for our dinner time salad.. My DH loved it as he's a big fan of blue cheese.. 
I'm afraid I'm not as fond of blue cheese as him tho, so I ate just a couple of forkfulls and that was enough for me..

Anyway, just thought you might want to have a look at the recipe, and see if its anything like the one you're having a yen for..
PS.. We did not have any tomato on ours. Just lettuce wedges and dressing..
I added a bit of salt to the recipe.
I did not use the tabasco sauce.

Iceberg Lettuce with Creamy Blue Cheese Dressing


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

At An American Place, we made a dressing that was just sour cream thinned a little with buttermilk, with lots of Maytag blue crumbled in. Hard to beat. :lips:


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I ended up with something similar but very different :lips: I used some Humboldt Fog, heavy on the ash, sour cream, and a good, rich buttermilk, made by one of the local dairies - richer than than the typical 1% buttermilk (Berkeley Farms Bulgarian Style). It was quite good, but not exactly what I was looking for. Thought I had some blue cheese in the house but I didn't.

Shel


----------



## cookie jim (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Shel,sorry your down in the dumps. I just happen to have my very old,falling apart, spiral notebook handy and this roquefort dressing will put your mind somewhere else. 10# blue cheese, 3 cups cider viinager 1 gal. mayo., 1 gal.oil, 15lb. sour cream,1 bottle L & P,3 tbl.salt,3tbl. white pepper, 1 bottle tobasco and 1 1/2 cps.water...whew!...lol. add cheese last...hope your feeling better...good cookin...cookie


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

This is perfect! I just got an 80# head of iceberg lettuce. :lol: Thanks!

Shel


----------



## cat man (May 7, 2007)

Shell
An 80 lb head of lettuce?
Oh my, someone call Charlie Brown, it'll get married to the pumkin!
Just kidding.

Cat Man


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Sorry, CM, the lettuce is already spoken for:










:lol:


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Shel-
If you're willing to settle for a somewhat smaller batch, here's what CI came up with in 1999:

2-1/2 oz blue cheese of your choice
3 Tbsp buttermilk
3 Tbsp sour cream
2 Tbsp mayonnaise
2 tspn white wine vinegar
1/4 tspn sugar
2 cloves garlic, minced.

I mix it in a mini-Cuisinart. First the garlic, 'till it's minced. I always start with the garlic, since when it's the proper size, the minced pieces stick to the sides of the bowl, away from the blades. This gives you even mince size and even distribution in the dressing. Then add about 2/3 the blue cheese and the other ingredients and whizz until it's all a creamy paste. Add the balance of the blue cheese and pulse just to combine, giving you small lumps of cheese throughout the dressing.

We like this a lot.

Mike

known in the neighborhood as "Old Garlic Breath" 
But what the he!l- I haven't been bothered by vampires for years.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks, Mike, and everyone.

While looking for something different in a blue cheese dressing, I came across this page.

Reverse-Engineering Marie's Blue Cheese Dressing

Many years ago, when I first moved to California, Marie's was my "go to" blue cheese dressing. As far as I'm concerned, it's still the best commercially available blue cheese dressing in the area.

Those who are subscribed to this thread may find the page to be interesting reading.

Shel


----------



## bluezebra (May 19, 2007)

Hi shel, I wish I had quantities for you but I'm afraid I just add a little of this and that into the bowl and stir and adjust till it's "right" lol. Here are the ingredients I use:

Blue cheese crumbles (I make the crumbles from a wedge)
Sour cream
Hellman's or homemade mayo whichever I have on hand
Heavy Cream
1 Clove garlic, crushed or made into a paste
Salt and Pepper
A squeeze of fresh lemon juice for brightness
A pinch of sugar to smooth out the elements

I mix it up and fridge it to blend the flavors a bit. It's pretty chunky since the blue cheese is fairly dominant. But I cream it enough to thicken it. I have also made it with buttermilk in the absence of Heavy Cream.

Good luck!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

dillweed
basalmic
mayo
buttermilk/milk/cream/sour cream whatever's around
black pepper
blue cheese
normally not salt.
dillweed works well with blue.


----------



## bluezebra (May 19, 2007)

Hi shroomgirl, sometime just for grins add just a pinch of kosher salt to your mix. I know the theory is that the blue and all the dairy already carries alot of sodium with it but I found it just add a tiny bit of something more to it. Let me know what you think!


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks blue' and shroom' ...

Shel


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

*a self serving bump*



thanks,
dan


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks Mike 

The recipe is nice, simple...and tasty! I think next time I'll go a little lighter on the garlic and us at least 2.5 - 3.0 oz of blue cheese. I only had a 2.0oz chunk of the nice creamy St. Peters Blue.

,
dan


----------

